# Code names...



## frankcos (Apr 6, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else has code names when around people who are not mj friendly? On the construction site we always called a "Safety Meeting" when someone was around and it was due time to puff.. When out with friends and family  my wife and my buddies know that if I tell them I am going to "Freshen Up" it is time to casually make your way to the nearest exit cause we goona get blitzed.. When I was a little kid My dad, my grandfather and my uncle's used to tell me they were "going outside to check the air in the tires." I couldn't understand why this had to be done so often until I was a teen.:rofl:


----------



## nova564t (Apr 6, 2011)

Safety meeting!! Break! Come into my office! Time to take inventory!


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

Time to walk the dog, punch the pony, kick the kangaroo....you get my drift...


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 6, 2011)

well before i had kids i'd say i was going to see a man about a dog. i tried that when my daughter was around me one day and had to take her to see dogs!! i don't say that any more.. now i just say im going to the shed. she hates the shed


----------



## Alistair (Apr 7, 2011)

To see a man about a dog.  That's a good one!


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 7, 2011)

My girlfriends whole family calls it catfish.  I call it bud.


----------



## the chef (Apr 7, 2011)

....the pamento salad is on fire....wink wink...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

When Sony PS1 came out, oh around 1997 i think, me and a neighbor used it as code. We would call eachother in front of our parents and ask if either had papers, pipe, weed, and the quality.

Went like this:
Friend: Yo man u want to come by and play playstation? (smoke)
Me: Yea man. Did you get the new game (get any weed) because i took my game back (my weed is gone).
Friend: Yea i got Twisted Metal (our favorite game/means good weed)
Me: Sweet ill bring my controller (ill grab my pipe) be there in a min

:rofl:

My mom had no idea.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

We always called it an attitude adjustment or AA meeting....


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2011)

When I was younger and maybe a bit commercial, a contact of my partner left this message on our front door: 

_Missed you.  Came by to pick up some more of that "lettuce" I got from you last night.  It was killer._

He was a bass player so I didn't expect much more outta him, but my partner punched him in the mouth next he saw him for such silliness.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> When I was younger and maybe a bit commercial, a contact of my partner left this message on our front door:
> 
> _Missed you.  Came by to pick up some more of that "lettuce" I got from you last night.  It was killer._
> 
> He was a bass player so I didn't expect much more outta him, but my partner punched him in the mouth next he saw him for such silliness.



Lol....he might as well have just left a note asking for more marijuana....not very stealthy.  Not all bass players are that dumb though...I have played with quite a few sharp cats.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2011)

I kid--I _own_ a bass myself.  Never been accused of being a musician though.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

lets go moke Sa an oint Ja


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I kid--I _own_ a bass myself.  Never been accused of being a musician though.




Lol.....I have been playing guitar for 24 years. I also own a drum set that I "make noise" on...lol
 Play guitar in bands occasionally but My drum skills are limited...4-4 with shitty lil fills. Needless to say Led Zep has still not contacted me to take over Bonzo's spot....


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

back in the 90's wireless phones had a habit of being received on police scanners in my town. Luckily a few of us were friends with local LEO and one gave us a heads up....dude we can here you guys LOL this was like 91-92 and a small town. Talk about a bunch of us totally freakin out. 
So we just convert everything into beer weight. 6-pack=a dime, 12 pack an 1/8, case a quarter, 1/4 keg a 1/2 ounce full keg an ounce LOL.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 7, 2011)

whenever i talk on the phone about plants i talk as if they are my children.. "so hows are the kids doing" "pretty good they are almost grown up" "when you gonna bring them over to see me" "in about another 2 weeks" lol

code names for weight ... them thangs = ounces, "i need 2 of them thangs" ... Onion = ounce ... Quper = quarter pound ... Cutie Pie = quarter pound ... 

cant think of anymore rite now but there are a lot of others


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 7, 2011)

When I was buying, it was QPs cause I just didn't like going through the weekly drama. It just made sense to talk McDonalds QP or QP with cheese no onions ("the good stuff...no dirt weed man").


----------



## Irish (Apr 7, 2011)

wood. as in hey bro, you got wood? :doh: 

i need a rick. = 7gr.
1/2 cord. = 14gr.
cord. = 28gr.

and so on. four cords = a QP...


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 7, 2011)

Headin to PA. pot alley


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 8, 2011)

This is another one of those "lost in translation things."  If I ask one of my dogs if he's got wood, I better have a big grin on my face.




			
				Irish said:
			
		

> wood. as in hey bro, you got wood? :doh:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 8, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> This is another one of those "lost in translation things."  If I ask one of my dogs if he's wood, I better have a big grin on my face.




lmfao...:rofl:


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 9, 2011)

safety meeting!  when ur going up the gondola or chair lift before skiing deep powder for the day


----------



## rasta (Apr 14, 2011)

going to get right


----------

